
What's wrong with my landing page? - eputr
TL;DR: I setup a landing page http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.convohash.com&#x2F; , got a very low conversion, please let me know where I did wrong.<p>Hi HN,<p>I recently started to build a product called ConvoHash. It&#x27;s an Instagram Hashtag Analytics. Basically it helps the user to do reporting for social media campaigns using hashtag on Instagram.<p>I&#x27;ve been running ads on Facebook &amp; Instagram for the last 2 weeks but the conversion has been very low. Could you advise me on what I did wrong?<p>Thanks!
======
billconan
I want to see a screenshot of the analytics page before providing my email.

~~~
eputr
I have put the screenshots from portion of the analytics page. What do you
find missing about it?

------
litetime
The page looks decent overall, however, I'm having trouble imaging how it
works. Would someone simply give an instagram id, then get nice analytics?

I wonder if pricing is high, what about a non-expiring free tier for 1000
posts?

------
vishnuvvn
Did you segment your users and check their conversion rate. Looking for
conversion rate overall is a bad idea, try to segment logically and look for
conversion rates.

~~~
eputr
I use facebook ads and it only have 1 very specific segment so far. It's 20-40
person who works as a marketing / social media admin.

~~~
eputr
*person with age between 20-40

~~~
vishnuvvn
In my view for your product 20-40 is too big. What's your conversion rate if I
may ask?

------
litetime
Minor suggestion: "Save your time _with_ one click, shareable, reporting"

